# Question about malaysian trumpet snails behavior?



## snailies3 (Mar 29, 2013)

A lot of places say that they'll usually stay on the floor of the aquarium, giong through the substrate and such. 
But a lot of mine are up just below the water line, and seem to stay there? 
I have ramshorn and pond snails that seem fine in the same aquarium, though.


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

When I had trumpet snails in the tank (before I removed them all and gave them away), some would climb the tank sides to the surface, stay for a bit, then drop back down. Most of them stayed in the substrate though. I did notice a correlation between high nitrates and the trumpets staying at the surface, maybe your nitrates are getting high? I've also had ramshorn and pond snails, neither seem to do anything about high nitrates, they just continue their same behaviours.


----------



## snailies3 (Mar 29, 2013)

Sploosh said:


> When I had trumpet snails in the tank (before I removed them all and gave them away), some would climb the tank sides to the surface, stay for a bit, then drop back down. Most of them stayed in the substrate though. I did notice a correlation between high nitrates and the trumpets staying at the surface, maybe your nitrates are getting high? I've also had ramshorn and pond snails, neither seem to do anything about high nitrates, they just continue their same behaviours.


if this is true, what causes high nitrates and how can i lower them? 
i have an aerator in there but no filter 
im also new to this


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Nitrates are a by-product of the bacterial cycle of the tank, I can't seem to find any links to threads here at the moment, though I'm sure someone else here has some handy  only way to lower them is with water changes. A filter will allow less frequent water changes, and provide an area for the beneficial bacteria to develop. A high numbered population of snails does have a high bio-load, which contributes to high nitrates. As far as I know, snails can tolerate higher nitrate levels than fish or shrimp, though it makes it harder for them to process oxygen from the water.
I'm still new at this too, always more to learn


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

How to Lower Your Nitrate/Nitrite Levels in Your Fish Tank
Heres a good page on how to get rid of nitrates


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Don't worry about it, I have hundreds all about My 90 gallon Tank, they go where they please...mostly on the substrate but they will travel along the glass at all different levels,mid-range,waterline,whereever. My Assassin Snails will also travel along the Glass for a journey then drop back down to the substrate.....


----------



## snailies3 (Mar 29, 2013)

Ah okay! Because I checked my stats and the pH is 8, nitrite/ate is both 0, and kH is 200 or so with gh 0. 
and the air is aerated so I don't see them needing air. 
So i'll just let them be I suppose!


----------

